# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Help with lab results

## bethdoth

Stats
age: 54
height/weight 5'1"/132
Has tried clen and T3 back in November December 2015 for weight lose.
Has really low blood pressure all the time.
Works out almost daily cardio/weight training
Eats pretty clean because she eats what I cook.

My wife has been fighting her cholesterol for years and has been on various cholesterol meds for the past 3 years. She hates the side effects, one attacked her liver others made her legs and feet hurt all the time. She recently decided to stop all these and try some natural supplements. (red yeast rice,Beta Glucan, slow release niacin) I have looked at her labs and feel that since her good cholesterol is so high that I don't feel it's that big of an issue. She is going to do some scan where they look for build up in her arteries, just for piece of mind. Also her sodium and chloride where high?
Does any have any other proven natural ways to reduce cholesterol?
What do you think of these numbers?

----------


## TheTaxMan

I take garlic capsuals every day, its supposed to help the heart and lower cholesterol

So it says on the bottle anyway lol

----------


## Mr.BB

So she is not on thyroid meds?

The TSH indicates possible thyroid problem, she needs further bloodwork to investigate this : Recommended Labwork - Stop The Thyroid Madness
Plenty of info on thyroid on that link^^^

About the cholesterol, you say diet is very clean but maybe she is eating what you eat and she doesnt have the same protein requirements. Maybe this is controversial but in my opinion too much meat and dairy will lead to high LDL, specially a female weighting 130lbs that doesnt have the muscles and protein requirements you have. I have lowered significantly the LDL of some female friends by changing diet to more veggies and less meats and dairy.
The problem is that ppl dont like to change dietary habits, prefer to take pills to solve problems. Why dont you try it for a month? If it doesnt work theres no harm done IMO.

High sodium is from the diet, too much salt.

----------


## bethdoth

She used T3 for about 3 weeks and finished using it on February 7th. These labs drawn on March 1st. I would think that her TSH would have been back to normal by then. The TSH is in the normal range, just trending up over the past few years. She wants to go back on T3 for 2 months, because it did help her drop some weight. 
She does use a lot of salt. She always says she doesn't have to worry about it because her Blood Pressure is low. 
We are looking for anyway to lower her cholesterol naturally without drugs so a diet change is not out of the question. We don't eat much in the way of red meat, but do eat a lot of protein. 
I think she looks great for 54 and doesn't need to lose any more weight. But these two pics are a difference of about 10 pounds 130 to 120.

EDIT: Do you think she should go back and have T3 and T4 tested? Also I read that if your total cholesterol is high and your good cholesterol is high (like hers) then don't worry about it.

----------


## Mr.BB

A more modern range for TSH cuts off at 3.

The thyroid experts are angelbites and kel, lets wait for their help.

You have a lovely lady, congratz  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

> She used T3 for about 3 weeks and finished using it on February 7th. These labs drawn on March 1st. I would think that her TSH would have been back to normal by then. The TSH is in the normal range, just trending up over the past few years. She wants to go back on T3 for 2 months, because it did help her drop some weight. 
> She does use a lot of salt. She always says she doesn't have to worry about it because her Blood Pressure is low. 
> We are looking for anyway to lower her cholesterol naturally without drugs so a diet change is not out of the question. We don't eat much in the way of red meat, but do eat a lot of protein. 
> I think she looks great for 54 and doesn't need to lose any more weight. But these two pics are a difference of about 10 pounds 130 to 120.
> 
> EDIT: Do you think she should go back and have T3 and T4 tested? Also I read that if your total cholesterol is high and your good cholesterol is high (like hers) then don't worry about it.



BB is on point here regarding chol and diet. Caveat is that Hypothyroidism and Sub-Hypo will impact cholesterol. Cholesterol can rise when TSH does so it can get you both ways. Thyroid issues are also more common in women as well. When it comes to her TSH returning to normal after cessation of T3, it would occur quickly as T3's half life is real short.

If she's going to get re-tested, get everything so you can fully assess it. Hopefully Angel will chime in. She's the best here on thyroid, imho.

----------


## IncreaseMyT

I agree with above  :Smilie:  Thats why for us T4/T3 slow release works best, much easier to get dosage titrated to physiological range.

----------


## SlimmerMe

I'd aim for something close to 1.5-2.0 TSH. And for me, the t3,t4 combo works magic.

----------

